# Maybe poa?



## Lawncareallen (May 18, 2020)

I could really use help identifying this, my yard went from a beautiful rye grass mixed with Kentucky bluegrass now this is taken over. I've tried everything but there is really bright patches of this everywhere. Its the left side of the picture. Thanks guys


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Looks like it. It's bushy. The easiest way to identify is the seed heads. This pic is a good example.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

in your picture it's a little hard to tell.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

certainty works well for killing it. Takes a few weeks. Or you can wait for it to die, or pull it out. It's easy to pull, just depends how much you have.


----------



## Lawncareallen (May 18, 2020)

I've got a lot of it, it doesn't really clump together. More of a wide spread thing. As you can see in the picture I've got my beautiful grass in the center then all around it, it has taken over


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

there is a few apps you can download for free, I use plantnet, that usually gets me in the ballpark of what it is. I am sure there are better apps. You just take a picture of it and it tries to identify it. Then I google it and research what kills it.


----------



## Lawncareallen (May 18, 2020)

Same app I use lol, unfortunately I'm not really sure whether its annual or triv. Shoot if its triv I'm going to nuke the lawn lol. Annua I got my prodiamine and dithyopyr ill hammer it with in the fall hoping none returns next season.


----------

